# Document server

## KAMIKAZE_

Hello. Does anybody know any solution for the Document Server?

The problem is that we have 15 persons that needs to access same documents stored at one server. Now it is done through samba sharing and that sucks. Is there a better solution like SVN repository or something better?

Thanks!

----------

## John R. Graham

How does it suck?  Not saying that it doesn't but, in order to make an intelligent suggestion, I need to know a little bit more about your requirements.

- John

----------

